# Original cadenza to the first movement of Mozart’s 20th concerto in D minor.



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

The cadenza begins at around 11:34. What do you guys think of it. I developed both melodically and harmonically the subject of the solo exposition and the second subject. I have to admit though the way I play in this recording is not the best and I may create a separate video of a better performance of my cadenza.

This performance was for an end of school concert. What an amazing experience it was.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Great technique. Not half the player you are. I felt a few of the transitions were not that smooth, especially around 12:30 to 12:35.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Sideways?

What fun. I never got to play with an orchestra, but Mozart's piano concertos were something I competed in. Always played with a 2nd pianist playing piano transcription of the orchestral part.

Nice work.


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

pianozach said:


> Sideways?
> 
> What fun. I never got to play with an orchestra, but Mozart's piano concertos were something I competed in. Always played with a 2nd pianist playing piano transcription of the orchestral part.
> 
> Nice work.


Thanks. It's an issue with the video file I'm not sure how to flip it. What did you think of the cadenza?


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Great technique. Not half the player you are. I felt a few of the transitions were not that smooth, especially around 12:30 to 12:35.


Thanks for taking a look. I also thought when composing that the transitions were a little rough. They've kind of settled on me now though after multiple listens.


----------

